# did my Santa Fe Steam Engine! (weathered)



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

OK this is the last of my old rolling stock and engines..won't flood the forum with any more. Huge difference from the shiny black plastic I started with. I remember these things when I was little actually rode on one when it was being retired. Wish I had some more rolling stock I could practice on : (


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very very nice!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

You did a great job with that one


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

have to admit those steamers look so much better with a bit of weathering,really tends to show off the detailing sooo much better.


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

looks great !


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet nice job !!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great!! Inspriation for the steamer I'm fixing to paint.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks great


----------

